# Keeping floating plants in one place



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

What's the easiest way of keeping floating plants in one place in the tank?

I've for 4 Dwarf Gouramis are are trying to build bubble nests in my Hornwort, but it looks like it's difficult for them to do because the HOB power filter keeps moving the plants around *#3

I'd like to somehow keep the plant mass to the sides of the tank; a mass on each side, so they're far enough away to not cause intrusion on each other


Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

a floating hoop of some kind?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

move the HOB to the side rather then the center. OR you can use airline tubing in a ring(use male/male connector to connect two female ends) filled with air it floats. If you wanted to you could superglue the connector to the hose ends so it insures never to leak air. if it doesnt float you can attach it to the trim using a 1/64 drill bit and fishing line.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> move the HOB to the side rather then the center. OR you can use airline tubing in a ring(use male/male connector to connect two female ends) filled with air it floats. If you wanted to you could superglue the connector to the hose ends so it insures never to leak air. if it doesnt float you can attach it to the trim using a 1/64 drill bit and fishing line.


well the hood has a gap in the back for the filter, and there's really no place to put the filter on the side...

but I do like the idea of drilling small holes in the rim and running some fishing line through it! I may give that a shot! have to go pick up a small quantity of fishing line though... I just moved, and there's no telling what box it's in...


Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> What's the easiest way of keeping floating plants in one place in the tank?
> 
> I've for 4 Dwarf Gouramis are are trying to build bubble nests in my Hornwort, but it looks like it's difficult for them to do because the HOB power filter keeps moving the plants around *#3
> 
> ...


Turn the filter off?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I did the drilling/fishing line deal to my 210 yesterday. the darn discus would push the worm cups in the corner and when attached to the glass it only lets half the cone be used, 20+ cichlids in the same tank makes for a tense situation at feeding time when they are all trying to eat at once, so I suspended them in each side right smack dab in the middle, I also used 12" coated berkley fishing leaders(stainless steel then nylon coated) to attach to the cup and used the fishing line to center it and hold it secure. I will snap pics but a simple palomar knot was all that was needed to make it work right.

If you want to get nifty, use red fishing line as it does "disappear" in the water to the fish atleast.


----------



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

hey, well I like to be inspired by nature,
for instance I use floating bark, to help my duckweed clump,
also I made a rock-tower to the surface, which also is used for support.

though one of the main things, is simply reducing the water flow,
intake must always be max, but output can be reduced with a switch.
in a planted tank the water only should be changed up to twice an hour.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can you not plant it?Also i have tons of bubblenesters.If the filter is moving things around make a baffle.Males will also nest under dried leaves so if you can find oak leaves,place a few in the tank.Make sure they free of pesticide though.The fish will really enjoy the tannin from the leaves as well.


----------

